# fun shoot with my roomate and his bf!



## ghache (May 17, 2010)

We had nothing to do one night so we decided to shoot engagemnt picture since its was ****ty outside all weekend.
everything was shot at 
*Exposure:**0.01 sec (1/100)**Aperture:**f/8.0**Focal Length:**50 mm*
*iso100 and iso400 *








she did finish that one in 24X32 at costco and i was amaze at the quality.
1.







2...







3...







4....









5...







6...








7...


----------



## Fedaykin (May 18, 2010)

"my roommate and _his_ bf"

:raisedbrow:


I don't see to guys there lol.


Nice shots, I really like that first one.


----------



## ghache (May 18, 2010)

Fedaykin said:


> "my roommate and _his_ bf"
> 
> :raisedbrow:
> 
> ...


 

HER Bf. 

thanks
well, i rent her a room in my house.


----------



## AnaBo (May 18, 2010)

Lovely they should use #1 as their save the date  haha.. 

I like the very subtle blue shirt on number 3 I'm not a fan of selective coloring but this desaturation looks very good.


----------



## ghache (May 18, 2010)

108 views and only 2 reply? are they that bad.....


----------



## AnaBo (May 18, 2010)

ghache said:


> 108 views and only 2 reply? are they that bad.....



I wouldn't worry about it.. it's a tough crowd here and unless you find Jesus on a tortilla chip, most people are just browsing and not interested in replying.. 

If you want c&c well the color shots have a creamy-gray background which you could improve either cleaning it or embracing it and going a bit deeper in the tonality..  

don't sweat it.


----------



## kodachrome (May 18, 2010)

Great shots.  I think, like someone posted above me, that picture 3 really sticks out.  The blue of the shirt is so vibrant compared to the rest of the composition, it, I think really makes the shot.

That being said I think if the amber of the drinks were accented as well it would make the entire shot look very different artistically.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 18, 2010)

The first shot is AMAZING. i love it. All of them are very good!


----------



## reznap (May 18, 2010)

I like the first 5 a lot.  in #6 and #7 their expressions don't really look natural (his in 6, hers in 7).

Great work!  I'm very newb-ish but looks to me like you did a great job with the light.


----------



## ivomitcats (May 19, 2010)

I don't understand the first shot at all. I don't know what type of mood you were trying to convey, but it hits neither 'cute' nore 'sexy.' It goes a little more toward 'trashy.' Why is her shirt pulled up so that you can see her brastrap, rather than just removing her shirt, like you had the male model do? (It would have evened out the photo a lot.) And the thong popping so far out of her low-riders and squeezing her stomach is...less than flattering, at best. Then the pose is fairly common as well. I just don't like that shot at all. 

The others vary. Most of them also make me think 'trashy.' In 3, they're sitting in a computer chair, in hole-ridden jeans, she's in a wife beater, drinking (While she sits on his lap) and she's bare-foot. All he needs is a can of snuff and the mood would be complete. You should have had them dress in a way that would either convey whatever kind of mood you were trying to present, or just in a way that looks fairly decent. 

The others are pretty nice. The lighting's good in all of them, and the angles are good as well.


----------



## Early (May 19, 2010)

ghache said:


> 108 views and only 2 reply? are they that bad.....


Me thinks you put too much on our plates at one time.  Personally, I like all of them, especially the b&w's.  The tones are great, and #1:thumbup::thumbup:

I'm not crazy about the flesh tones in the colored shots. (my computer maybe?)  And, I'm not sure about this, but I think I would recompose #5 slightly so that the girl's pretty butt is in the frame.  For some reason, that's my favorite after #1.

Overall, an excellent session.


----------



## ghache (May 19, 2010)

thanks all for the comments, constructive criticism always help!


----------



## Sbuxo (May 19, 2010)

I think ivomitcats does have a point, but I wouldn't be so bold to say it looks *trashy.* Haha, do you see what I did there? :er:

I think #1 would make a great advertisement, all it needs is an AXE bottle at a clever distance.  As a photo, I think it's really great. As an engagement photo, it's far from traditional but that's what makes it so fun. However, what I agree with ivomitcats on is what type of 'scene' or 'image' you are trying to convey. 
All of them have great lighting, but one thing that bothers the hell out of me, :gah: are her eyebrows! :madmad:


----------



## Muusers (May 19, 2010)

In 3 it bothers me that their legs are cut off. And yeah, I agree with ivomitcats on 1. Technically the shot is great, just the girl's clothes are a no. Jeans too tight for the underwear, the bra that shows under the shirt, the shirt that shouldn't be there, etc. And please, with 2, why is the guy wearing socks? And why is there a FREAKIN WHITE LINE on that sock. Annoying! On 7 again the cut off legs.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 19, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> All of them have great lighting, but one thing that bothers the hell out of me, :gah: are her eyebrows! :madmad:




Haha.. I'll second that!


----------



## ghache (May 19, 2010)

haha yeah, well she got thin eyebrows.


----------



## RMThompson (May 19, 2010)

I'll make a few comments.

The first picture has some good composition but the underwear, both upper and lower, ruin it. Tell them either do it without it or don't do it at all. (Sort of like models holding their boobs; unnatural and never looks good!)

Why is she pulling down his pants and looking at us with a rather bored look on her face? Why is his underwear ridiculously green?

Only 2 and 5 habe any GENUINE emotion, and it shows.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 20, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> one thing that bothers the hell out of me, :gah: are her eyebrows! :madmad:



Or lack thereof...


But other than that, well done OP! :thumbup:


----------



## HoboSyke (May 22, 2010)

The first one is awesome. Very nice contrast and exposure. She has a nice butt to as well


----------



## imchristinak (May 22, 2010)

the first picture is pretty nice. not digging the undie though. should remain under the jeans imo.


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 18, 2010)

i love 1 and 3.  it shows they are in love but shows they don't take things TOO serious.  i really like em.


----------



## Pea-Pod (Aug 18, 2010)

My Favorites are 1 and 2, I can understand why shed get the one blown up, turned out really nice


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

#6...NSFW!

:mrgreen:
:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnaiphoto (Aug 19, 2010)

Why is 1 trashy and 7 is not?

These are great btw...just wondering


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 20, 2010)

nice shots, i really like 1, 2 and 4 :thumbup:


----------

